
Ubuntu 18.04 LTS (Bionic Beaver) Released - warutel
https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2018-April/000231.html
======
masonic
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16931491](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16931491)

270+ comments

